# Elgin ?? Mayville WI Facebook Marketplace PENDING SALE



## BF2485 (Jul 7, 2022)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1111387196456739


----------



## BF2485 (Jul 7, 2022)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1111387196456739


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 7, 2022)

Monark built Elgin double bar! Funky one you don't see too often. Wish I were closer.







@bikewhorder


----------



## BF2485 (Jul 7, 2022)

BF2485 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...






fordmike65 said:


> Monark built Elgin double bar! Funky one you don't see too often. Wish I were closer.
> 
> View attachment 1658471
> 
> ...



couldnt get stupid link to work


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 7, 2022)

BF2485 said:


> couldnt get stupid link to work



It works for me. Thanks for posting


----------



## BF2485 (Jul 7, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> It works for me. Thanks for posting



no problem , hopefully someone snags it!


----------



## J-wagon (Jul 7, 2022)

More pics


----------



## Krakatoa (Jul 7, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Monark built Elgin double bar! Funky one you don't see too often. Wish I were closer.
> 
> View attachment 1658471
> 
> ...



Yes that is an Oriole with the curved seat tube. In my mind the double bar has a straight seat tube. Fork on the bike looks wrong.


----------



## BF2485 (Jul 7, 2022)

Krakatoa said:


> Yes that is an Oriole with the curved seat tube. In my mind the double bar has a straight seat tube. Fork on the bike looks wrong.



aftermarket fenders also?


----------



## HEMI426 (Jul 8, 2022)

That's a late 30s Plymouth hood ornament on the fender, that's worth $100 buy itself.


----------



## BF2485 (Jul 8, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> That's a late 30s Plymouth hood ornament on the fender, that's worth $100 buy itself.



really?


----------



## BF2485 (Jul 8, 2022)

Looks like 1938 Plymouth Hood Ornament


----------



## BF2485 (Jul 8, 2022)

Owner said someone is coming today at noon to look at it


----------



## BF2485 (Jul 8, 2022)

SOLD


----------



## MBlue6 (Jul 8, 2022)

I ended up buying it. It is not a keeper. It is cool though.


----------



## BF2485 (Jul 8, 2022)

MBlue6 said:


> I ended up buying it. It is not a keeper. It is cool though.



how bad is it ? thats a 38 plymouth hood ornament


----------



## BF2485 (Jul 8, 2022)

BF2485 said:


> how bad is it ? thats a 38 plymouth hood ornament



if that hood ornament is legit it was worth buying the bike


----------



## MBlue6 (Jul 8, 2022)

I need to see a pic of a good one it may be missing the tip on the back end.


----------



## Gully (Jul 9, 2022)

MBlue6 said:


> I ended up buying it. It is not a keeper. It is cool though.



Conrats!!


----------



## BF2485 (Jul 9, 2022)

MBlue6 said:


> I need to see a pic of a good one it may be missing the tip on the back end.



Just the tip ? LOL https://www.ebay.com/itm/234534835382?campid=5335809022


----------



## BF2485 (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## MBlue6 (Jul 9, 2022)

BF2485 said:


> Just the tip ? LOL https://www.ebay.com/itm/234534835382?campid=5335809022



I see it is missing a lot more then that. It's still cool though.


----------

